# Neuer PC in Ordnung Preis/Leistungsverhältnis?



## insuje (7. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir die Tage einen neuen PC zulegen.Bin mir aber recht unsicher ob das vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis so in Ordnung ist,da ich hier keiner der Komponenten sehe in den Sticky.Ich habe nicht vor mehr als 500 Euro auszugeben und würde gerne folgenden Pc kaufen,da es diesen hier beim Händler gibt und ich gerne einen vor Ort kaufen würde,falls mal was ist etc.Hier der Link: http://www.expert.de/expert/productstart.action?id=9528 

Ich habe nur vor WoW damit zu spielen und würde auch gerne von euch wissen,wie es da bezüglich der leistung aussieht.Kann ich damit alles auf ''high'' spielen?Ich habe zur Zeit noch einen Rechner aus der Steinzeit.

AMD Athlon 64 3000+ (2Ghz)
1GB Ram DDR1
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
Soundblaster Audigy 2

Spiele im moment mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen,sieht aber für mich ganz ok aus.Nur ist die Kiste schon oft kaputt gegangen und möchte mir jetzt was neues zulegen..

Noch eine Frageer Pc den ich mir zulegen möchte hat ja On Board Sound...da gehen die meinungen auseinander wenn ich Freunde von mir frage.Wie seht ihr das?..merkt man schon einen riesigen Unterschied wie es auch zwischen On Board Grafik und Grafikkarte der fall ist oder kann ich dadrauf gut verzichten?Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

der PC ist furchtbar, damit wird WoW kaum besser laufen als bisher. Die Grafikkarte kann garnix, außerdem ist die CPU absolut nicht empfehlenswert. Acer-typisch wird auch ein wahnsinniges Billig-Mainboard verbaut sein, Aufrüsten ist bei dem Mini-PC auch unmöglich.

Von mir ein ganz klares *NEIN*


----------



## Soramac (7. Juni 2009)

Hol dir lieber den PC: 

CPU : AMD Athlon64 X2 7750+ "Black Edition"

Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

Festplatte : WD Caviar SE16 320GB

Gehäuse : NZXT Beta Case

Netzteil : OCZ StealthXStream 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22NS40

Mainboard : MSI K9A2

Grafikkarte : HD4870 / GTX260

RAM : 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL5

Da haste viel  mehr davon und zwischen einer onboard Soundkarte und Grafikkarte und einer richtigen ist ein extremer Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Das Ding ist spieleteschnisch eher Murks als nen richtiger PC =/

Die onBoard-Grafik ist vom Chip her die Abfallproduktion von der vorletzten Nvidia-Serie.

Damit wirst du keine große Freude haben. Weder in WoW mit den seit 3.0 stark gestiegenen Hardwareanforderungen noch in irgendeinem anderen Spiel der neueren Zeit.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

----edited (hab mich vertan)


----------



## Asoriel (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemord das ist auch übertrieben. Zeig mir doch bitte, wo du so einen PC für 150€ oder selbst 200€ herbekommen willst. Der Preis geht in Ordnung, aber das Ding ist als HTPC ausgelegt und nicht zum zocken. Damit kann man schlichtweg nicht spielen, da die Karte zu schlecht ist.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

nagut aber für 250 kriegt man den pc bei hardwareversand. Der preis ist ganz und gar nicht in ordnung


----------



## insuje (7. Juni 2009)

Ich danke euch rechtherzlich für die Anworten.Puh.. ihr habt mich vor einem großen Fehler bewahrt.Ich dachte der wäre ganz in Ordnung,aber so kann man sich täuschen.Habt ihr einen emfehlenswerten PC für meinen Geldbeutel von Media Markt zur Hand?Den gibt es hier auch noch in der nähe.Ansonsten stelle ich ich mir mal gleich einen Pc auf der Homepage des hier ortansäßigen Pc Geschäftes zusammen und poste euch dann gleich mal den link.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

insuje schrieb:


> Ich danke euch rechtherzlich für die Anworten.Puh.. ihr habt mich vor einem großen Fehler bewahrt.Ich dachte der wäre ganz in Ordnung,aber so kann man sich täuschen.Habt ihr einen emfehlenswerten PC für meinen Geldbeutel von Media Markt zur Hand?Den gibt es hier auch noch in der nähe.Ansonsten stelle ich ich mir mal gleich einen Pc auf der Homepage des hier ortansäßigen Pc Geschäftes zusammen und poste euch dann gleich mal den link.


Warum denn keiner aus dem internet^^?


z.B



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


damit läuft wow auf max. einstellungen, der Pc sollte sogar in crysis recht gut laufen


übrigens onboard sound ist O.K ne soundkarte brauchst du nur wenn du mit dem pc nur musik hörst, ein surround sound system damit betreibst oder musik damit bearbeitetst etc. Die onboard soundchips sind recht  gut.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Warum denn keiner aus dem internet^^?



Ich kenne einige Leute, die niemals etwas aus dem Internet bestellen würden...auch wenn es dort 10.000&#8364; günstiger wäre.

Das liegt hauptsächlich in der Angst, dass man bei einem Reklamationsfall zu niemanden vor Ort gehen kann und in der Unsicherheiten bei der Abwicklung.

Bei einem Mediamarkt kann man einfach das gekaufte Teil bei denen auf die Theke feuern: "Heile machen!"

Beim Online-Shop muss telefoniert und eingeschickt werden etc.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

mhm >.< eigentlich quatsch, denn hardwareversand ist eine sehr seriöse firma.


----------



## insuje (7. Juni 2009)

Danke dir erstmal für die zusammenstellung,würde aber lieber in der nähe einen kaufen,falls mal was ist.

Hier mal der link vom Ortansäßigen Händler:http://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUppfsZEEwoYjRgHfL7vTq7n/4DCGI/cbsshop?action=showworld&worldnr=3&ButtonName=3

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar,wenn ihr mit da eben was zusammenstellen könntet.ich weis es könnte ein bischen teurer da sein,also sagen wir mal 600euro maximal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Aber wenns möglich ist 500euro.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

insuje schrieb:


> Danke dir erstmal für die zusammenstellung,würde aber lieber in der nähe einen kaufen,falls mal was ist.
> 
> Hier mal der link vom Ortansäßigen Händler:http://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUppfsZEEwoYjRgHfL7vTq7n/4DCGI/cbsshop?action=showworld&worldnr=3&ButtonName=3
> 
> ...


Da gibts keinen konfigurator, kannst du pc´s selbst zusammenbauen??


----------



## eMJay (7. Juni 2009)

den bekommst du für 300 euro wenn du den so zusammen baust. Ganz davon abgesehen ist der scheisse


----------



## insuje (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Da gibts keinen konfigurator, kannst du pc´s selbst zusammenbauen??



Finde da leider auch keinen konfigurator und würde das dann zusammenbauen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alle sachen die ich so brauche in den Warenkorb und dann den Link posten,so dachte ich mir das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> mhm >.< eigentlich quatsch, denn hardwareversand ist eine sehr seriöse firma.



Das wissen die betreffenden Personen zumeist auch, aber da bleibt bei ihnen trotzdem dieses (manchmal) unbewusste dumpfe Gefühl, welches ich oben beschrieben habe.

Daher ist das weniger der Verstand als das Gefühl, dass hier obsiegt.

manchmal ist das auch zu vergleichen mit dem Fahren einer Achterbahn. Man weiß, dass das Ding sicher ist - immerhin klebt ein TÜV-Siegel, ausgestellt vor 3 Tagen - drauf, aber das Gefühl sagt einem, dass Gefahr im Verzug ist.

Aber das geht jetzt zu tief in die Psychologie.



Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> den bekommst du für 300 euro wenn du den so zusammen baust. Ganz davon abgesehen ist der scheisse



Das sind wir mittlerweile schon lang drüber hinaus...


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> manchmal ist das auch zu vergleichen mit dem Fahren einer Achterbahn. Man weiß, dass das Ding sicher ist - immerhin klebt ein TÜV-Siegel, ausgestellt vor 3 Tagen - drauf, aber das Gefühl sagt einem, dass Gefahr im Verzug ist.
> 
> Aber das geht jetzt zu tief in die Psychologie.


Jojo ich weiß schon was du meinst, hat meine mutter auch -.-  außerdem hat die nochnie einen pc benutzt (obwohl die lehrerin ist) sie schreibt arbeiten arbeitsblätter etc komplett von hand -.- drum ist das vertrauen ihrerseits zum pc und somit auch internet noch geringer^^


----------



## eMJay (7. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das sind wir mittlerweile schon lang drüber hinaus...


Ich hab es ja gleich nochmal angeschaut.... und sofort gändert in 300Euro hab mich beim ersten mal.....


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

dort gibt´s keine netzteile, bei dem shop ah doch sind aber net bei pc komponenten


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Jojo ich weiß schon was du meinst, hat meine mutter auch -.-  außerdem hat die nochnie einen pc benutzt (obwohl die lehrerin ist) sie schreibt arbeiten arbeitsblätter etc komplett von hand -.- drum ist das vertrauen ihrerseits zum pc und somit auch internet noch geringer^^



Joa gut, meine Mutter kommt nur bei Spielen nicht aus dem haus raus :x Ansonsten macht sie halt den standard Kram am PC.

Mein Vater bestellt auch Kaffeevollautomaten und Waschmaschienen übers Internet, wenns günstiger. Da gibt er sich keine Blöße.


----------



## Voldemôrd (7. Juni 2009)

https://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUpp...n=showWarenkorb
keine ahnung ob der link funktioniert, also das isn link zum warenkorb auf der website

edith: Ansonsten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich geh jetzt off ^^


----------



## Hans Würstchen (7. Juni 2009)

Der Shop den du Gepostet hat Wucherpreis für die Einzelnen Teile. Bestell dir lieber einen bei Alternate oder Hwv. Du hast deutlich weniger Stress beim zurückgeben als bei Media Markt. Und im Preis sind die auch viel besser.


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Der Shop den du Gepostet hat Wucherpreis für die Einzelnen Teile. Bestell dir lieber einen bei Alternate oder Hwv. Du hast deutlich weniger Stress beim zurückgeben als bei Media Markt. Und im Preis sind die auch viel besser.



Ist doch die Entscheidung des TEs...er wollte einen Shop vor Ort und hat uns diesen genannt gehabt, weil er eben nicht bei HWV oder Alternate bestellen will.


----------



## insuje (7. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> https://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUpp...n=showWarenkorb
> keine ahnung ob der link funktioniert, also das isn link zum warenkorb auf der website
> 
> edith: Ansonsten
> ...



Ich danke dir rechtherzlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht ganz ordentlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was meinen die andren dazu?






LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ist doch die Entscheidung des TEs...er wollte einen Shop vor Ort und hat uns diesen genannt gehabt, weil er eben nicht bei HWV oder Alternate bestellen will.



This 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was würde ich denn theoretisch dafür HWV oder Alternate bezahlen?


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juni 2009)

insuje schrieb:


> This
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HWV hat Voldemort schonmal gepostet:

http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9575/123stz.jpg


----------



## painschkes (7. Juni 2009)

_Was er geklaut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne , Spaß.. aber das wäre schon mit das beste.. aber du kannst ja bei HWV nicht bestellen?_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Was er geklaut hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*schuldig* Das ist der Pc ausm sticky (der für 450) der kostet bei hwv 500, ka wo du den für 500 gesehn hasst painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber der Pc ist recht gut  insuje, damit kannste sogar crysis spielen ^.^ Also der pc kostet in deiner nähe bei dem laden 570euro (ich weiß nicht ob du pcs zusammenbauen kannst) Wenn du welche zusammenbauen kannst, kostet der wirklich 570 wenn nicht musst du noch 20-30 euro dazurechnen (weiß net ob die bei dir im laden den auch zusammenbauen)

Bei hwv kostet der pc 500euro +7euro versand, wenn du selbst zusammenbaust 480+7euro versand. Musst du jetzt selbst wissen wo du den kaufst ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss aber sagen das du bei Hardwareversand viel mhr auswahl, und günstigere Preise hasst ^^
Der pc bei hardwareversand:                                     http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/9575/123stz.jpg
Der Pc bei Hardwarestreet (der shop bei dir in der nähe) https://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUpp...n=showWarenkorb

Bei hardwarestreet ist der ohne zusammenbau,  bei hardwareversand hab ich da schon zusammenbau dazu getan.


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Er möchte bei einem shop in seiner nähe bestellt, das pic oben  (  http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/2917/trry.jpg  )  ist von einem laden der bei ihm in der nähe ist, er möchte nicht im inet bestellen da er dann nicht zum  laden gehen kann und aufn Tisch haun kann wenn was nicht in ordnung ist ^.^



genau so siehsts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich druck mir den von dir zusammen gestellten aus und fahr da nachher mit hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann es sein das da noch was fehlt (Kühler?)? hier nochmal der link https://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUpp...n=showWarenkorb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich den bei Expert gekauft hätte...^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

insuje schrieb:


> genau so siehsts aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also was meinste für kühler? Meinste fürn CPU?  Ich glaube da ist schon einer dabei oder? wenn einer dabei ist brauchst du keinen anderen , die die amd dazu tut sind immer ganz gut du brauchst nur einen anderen wenn du deinen Pc übertakten willst oder der extreeeeeeeeeeem leise sein soll (ist eigentlich nicht nötig)
(wie findest du das pc case[gehäuse]) Ich kann dir auch ein anderen case geben.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Nicht wirklich Volde , denn erstens hast du da ein ~10&#8364; teureres Mainboard genommen & eine (für den PC) viel zu teure Graka ;-)

Auf deinen anderen Post bezogen ;o


@insuje - wieviel willst du denn jetzt maximal ausgeben? Natürlich ohne Zusammenbau da man es bei dem Shop von dir nicht auswählen kann.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nicht wirklich Volde , denn erstens hast du da ein ~10€ teureres Mainboard genommen & eine (für den PC) viel zu teure Graka ;-)
> 
> Auf deinen anderen Post bezogen ;o_


Was hasste gegen die gtx260^^ bei hardwarestreet gabs keine zotac 
Ich kenn mich mit mainboards nicht so gut aus......


er wollte 600 maximal ausgeben, das ist ja jetzt 576 ich denke mal die baun ihm das im shop für 20-30 euro zusammen!


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Also was meinste für kühler? Meinste fürn CPU?  Ich glaube da ist schon einer dabei oder? wenn einer dabei ist brauchst du keinen anderen , die die amd dazu tut sind immer ganz gut du brauchst nur einen anderen wenn du deinen Pc übertakten willst oder der extreeeeeeeeeeem leise sein soll (ist eigentlich nicht nötig)
> (wie findest du das pc case[gehäuse]) Ich kann dir auch ein anderen case geben.



Genau CPU.. kenn mich echt nicht so aus ;D Dachte da müsste noch einer zusätzlich..aber solange der nicht lauter ist als der hier grad ^^ Gehäuse ist mir nicht so wichtig,passt schon so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Nicht wirklich Volde , denn erstens hast du da ein ~10&#8364; teureres Mainboard genommen & eine (für den PC) viel zu teure Graka ;-)
> 
> Auf deinen anderen Post bezogen ;o_



Auf was bezog sich das jetzt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hardwarestreet oder HWV?


@painschkes max 600euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also kommt hin mit zusammenbau.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Ich meinte Volde seinen Post , er meinte das der 450&#8364; PC 500&#8364; kostet was aber nicht so ist , da er 2 "falsche" Teile ausgewählt hat.. und antworte mal auf die Frage dich ich reineditiert hab ;o




/Edit : Ah , 600 maximal?_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ich meinte Volde seinen Post , er meinte das der 450€ PC 500€ kostet was aber nicht so ist , da er 2 "falsche" Teile ausgewählt hat.. und antworte mal auf die Frage dich ich reineditiert hab ;o_


Achsooo jetzt hab ichs gerallt ^^^^^^ war ein wenig verwirrt
painschkes weisste ob bei dem prozessor ein kühler dabei ist, ich mein schon das einer dabei ist.


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> *schuldig* Das ist der Pc ausm sticky (der für 450) der kostet bei hwv 500, ka wo du den für 500 gesehn hasst painschkes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll ich jetzt den 2ten Link nehmen und doch nicht mehr den von gestern?;D

Der ist ja 170 euro günstiger..was hast denn da jetzt noch groß geändert?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Da ich nicht mitgelesen hab..was willstn alles so Spielen mit dem PC? _


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Da ich nicht mitgelesen hab..was willstn alles so Spielen mit dem PC? _



Nur WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht auch mal was andres in der nächsten Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit der Kiste jetzt kann ich eh nix andres spielen bzw kommt da so nicht viel freude auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Na dann würd ich persönlich ja sowas in der Art nehmen : 

 Klick mich! 


Auch wenn die Sachen einfach nur dämlich überteuert sind..
_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Ich hab nix geändert das war bestimmt painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na dann würd ich persönlich ja sowas in der Art nehmen :
> 
> Klick mich!
> 
> ...



Danke dir,sieht nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja jetzt vom Preis her wie der den Volde mir als erstes gepostet hatte gestern,hier nochmal der link:https://cbs1.ezentrum.de/4162084/51LA5wfUppfsZEEwoYjRgHfL7vTq7n/4DCGI/cbsshop?action=showWarenkorb

Edit meint müsste haargenau der selbe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Dann funktioniert der Link grad nicht.. dann halt mit Bild : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

kann wow überhaupt 4kerne nutzen? Also von einem quadcore CPU


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Nein , aber wenn er auch mal was aktuelleres Spielen will kann das durchaus nützlich sein.. :-)


Von mir aus auch der 7750er mit na 4870/GTX260 müsst ihr/er wissen.._


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nein , aber wenn er auch mal was aktuelleres Spielen will kann das durchaus nützlich sein.. :-)
> 
> 
> Von mir aus auch der 7750er mit na 4870/GTX260 müsst ihr/er wissen.._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhm stimmt, und die grafikkarte erzielt ja sogar bei crysis 21fps seh ich grad


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Annährend mit einer 4850 vergleichbar.. :-)_


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Was mir grade erst auffällt das es keine Soundkarten auf der Homepage gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Soll ich jetzt on board sound nehmen oder muss ich da auch nochmal 50euro oder mehr investieren?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Onboardsound ist mehr als ausreichend.. :-)_


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn du ein Musikliebhaber bist und gerne Filme schaust usw. und ein Sound-System hast, von Teufel, Logitech das über 200 Euro kostet hast, ist es nützlich, aber wenn du nur so normale Standardboxen hast oder ein Headset mit USB Anschluss, dann nein.


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Musikliebhaber bist und gerne Filme schaust usw. und ein Sound-System hast, von Teufel, Logitech das über 200 Euro kostet hast, ist es nützlich, aber wenn du nur so normale Standardboxen hast oder ein Headset mit USB Anschluss, dann nein.



Standardboxen ja,headset ohne usb anschluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wirkt sich das dann großartig auf die sprachqualität oder ähnliches aus?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw:Habe vor um 16 uhr wenn der laden aufmacht hinzufahren und mir das so zusammenstellen zu lassen,wie ihr meintet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also falls noch irgendwer einwende hat möge er sich bitte jetzt zu Wort melden ;D


----------



## Soramac (8. Juni 2009)

Ja, dann bringt es nichts. Wäre auch ziemlich sinnlos.


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Druck dir einfach das aus was Painschkes gepostet hat, und geb denen das^^ Frag die noch obse dir des zusammenbaun =)


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Achsooo jetzt hab ichs gerallt ^^^^^^ war ein wenig verwirrt
> painschkes weisste ob bei dem prozessor ein kühler dabei ist, ich mein schon das einer dabei ist.



Grad nochmal den Thread durchgeguckt und das würde mich noch intressieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (8. Juni 2009)

_Jup , ist dabei :-)_


----------



## insuje (8. Juni 2009)

Wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ja jetzt nix mehr schiefgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechtherzlichen Dank an alle die mir hier weitergeholfen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Besonders volde und painschkes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habt mir echt sehr geholfen ! Hätte ohne euch noch fast die überteuerte nix taugende kiste von Expert gekauft ;D


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

insuje schrieb:


> Wunderbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na denn viel spass mit deim neuen pc   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit läuft wow flüssig ^^

Expert ist generell sehr teuer, noch teurer als media markt.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Expert ist generell sehr teuer, noch teurer als media markt.




Nicht ganz.

In unserem Örtlichen Expert gibts einige Sachen, die es wohl auch nicht im Internet günstiger geben würde.

Beispielsweise ein 18,4" Lappy für 800€, der einem Internetmodell in fast nichts Nachsteht. Einzigster unterschied ist dieser , dass der wohl Preiswerteste Laptop im Internet für 800€ eine 5-10% schnellere Graka hatte.
Dass von Expert hatte aber halt den Vorteil,dass der Monitor 3" größer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit :

Das Model gibts übrigens nicht auf der Homepage ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Ich find extra sehr teuer X_X die verkaufen da die wow grunversion (normalerweise 15euro) für 35 euro (jedenfalls wars vorm halben jahr so wies jez is ka) und bc haben die für 45 verkauft. Scart kabel für 20 euro die man selbst bei media markt für 5-10 kriegt.....


----------



## Voldemôrd (8. Juni 2009)

Ich find extra sehr teuer X_X die verkaufen da die wow grunversion (normalerweise 15euro) für 35 euro (jedenfalls wars vorm halben jahr so wies jez is ka) und bc haben die für 45 verkauft. Scart kabel für 20 euro die man selbst bei media markt für 5-10 kriegt.....

sry4 doppelpost, buffed lahmt iwi bei mir.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Juni 2009)

Nungut . In Expert gucke ich eigendlich garnicht in die Spiele ecke. 

Wenn dann schau ich mich in Media Markt um (wegen der größeren Auswahl) und entscheide mich für paar Spiele.

Die kauf ich dann auf Amazon.

Wenn man es sieht,ist es halt gemütlicher ^^


----------

